# London to Paris via Newhaven/Dieppe



## matason (6 Aug 2009)

Hello,

Thanks for the great site and all the helpful information!

At the end of the month I'm cycling from London to Paris via Newhaven - Dieppe and I'm looking for:

a) route suggestions and any roads to avoid at all costs!
 general advice about cycling in France, specific cycling highway code, it's my first time

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## andym (7 Aug 2009)

In general the D-roads are quieter than the N-roads.


----------



## JackE (7 Aug 2009)

If you PM me your e-mail address I can send you the route some friends and I followed from Dieppe to Paris in '06 and '07.


----------



## matason (7 Aug 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much, really appreciate the advice and route offer, will PM you now.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2009)

getting to Newhaven - what day and what time are you going? The traffic on some of the minor roads is a bit intense during the daytime - except on a Sunday. I'll write you a route appropriate to the time. There will be teddy bears, though.

Oh - the first bridge you cross from the ferry terminal in to the centre of Dieppe is metal mesh decked. I'd walk it, and if it is in the least bit damp I'd say not walking it would be daft.


----------



## matason (12 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> getting to Newhaven - what day and what time are you going? The traffic on some of the minor roads is a bit intense during the daytime - except on a Sunday. I'll write you a route appropriate to the time. There will be teddy bears, though.



Thank you very much! I plan to set off on Friday 28th August at 8am (but I'm open to suggestions if you think that is a bad time), my ferry is from Newhaven at 10.30pm

Teddy bears? 



dellzeqq said:


> Oh - the first bridge you cross from the ferry terminal in to the centre of Dieppe is metal mesh decked. I'd walk it, and if it is in the least bit damp I'd say not walking it would be daft.



Thanks, I will walk it whether wet or not, I'm extremely grateful for any advice, it's just two weeks away now and I must confess I've been having the odd moment of anxiety!

Thanks again for your help


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2009)

http://www.voiesvertes.com/htm/detaille76diar_av1.htm

This shows the route of a 'green road' from Dieppe to Forges les Eaux which is a really nice way of getting out of Dieppe on a disused and well-paved railway line.


----------



## arallsopp (13 Aug 2009)

Echo what Rich P said. Avenue Verte is the way to go for the first 40km or so. Then (depending on pace) something like Beauvais > Chantilly > Paris works well. There is talk of a nice approach to Paris through forest or canal paths or something. I always end up chasing the Tower off the horizon past the apollo rocket thing. Have a great one.


----------



## Arch (13 Aug 2009)

rich p said:


> http://www.voiesvertes.com/htm/detaille76diar_av1.htm
> 
> This shows the route of a 'green road' from Dieppe to Forges les Eaux which is a really nice way of getting out of Dieppe on a disused and well-paved railway line.



+1 from me, and unless you want to go into Dieppe for supplies, you don't have to cross that metal bridge to get to it. (I've done it, but on three wheels, so no slippage problem).

The Avenue Verte is great, traffic free, lots of families and so on at weekends, and a nice stressless way to get into the whole 'being in France' thing. There is one icecream shack along it, but for additional cafes you can divert off and back again at various villages.

I think I've heard that one day the Avenue Verte will go all the way to Paris.


----------



## matason (13 Aug 2009)

*Thanks again*

Thanks again, really really useful and reassuring information  

I like the sound of the ice cream stand and yes I'll be heading along it on a Saturday so I'll look forward to meeting others along the way.

I'll check out the Beauvais > Chantilly > Paris suggestion, that could well be the ticket for me!

Just back from a 24m round trip to buy a little pannier to fit on the front of the Brompton, it has a clear map holder on top and is just about big enough to hold a bunch of bananas  

Thanks again for the advice chaps!


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Aug 2009)

Right - starting at 8am isn't too bad a time, but a bit of defensive routeplanning won't go amiss. I don't know where you're starting in London, but, assuming it's not wildly to the east or the west I'd go through Clapham, Tooting Broadway, Mitcham, Wallington, turn right just before Coulsdon, go up the hill to Chipstead, on to the junction of the A217/M25, take the A217 downhill to Reigate, go round the one way system following the signs for A217 south, go over Cockshott Hill, cross the A2044, turn left on Lonesome Lane, go straight on through Meath (by which time the teddy bears will have caught your notice), keep straight on through Horley town centre, passing Waitrose on your left and the station on your right, join the B2036, go south to Cuckfield, take the left turn signposted Haywards Heath, turn left on to the A272 and go downhill in to Haywards Heath, go round the one way system (not great), go south on the B2112, turn left for Wivelsfield, follow the signs for Lewes, join the A26, as you go in to Lewes avoid the left turn that goes downhill for the town centre, follow the signs for Rodmell, and, once you're on the Rodmell Piddinghoe road, go in to Newhaven over the bridge and turn right for the ferry port, which is well signposted.........


----------



## matason (14 Aug 2009)

*That is just awesome*

That is just awesome! Thank you so much for putting that together. I really feel like it's all starting to come together and the support from you guys here on Cycle Chat has been top notch.

I'll have a good study of that route, I was planning on leaving from Trafalgar Sq. so it should be spot on!

Thanks again!


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Aug 2009)

There we go - from Trafalgar Square go straight through that arch thingy (designed by Aston Webb) and up to the big white block of flats with the flag over the top. Get in the second lane from the left, curve right past the block of flats, go towards another big arch, (designed by Decimus Burton) turn left on the gyratory, take Grosvenor Crescent (the second exit), curve left, curve right with the green square on your right, go straight ahead at the complex junction, turn left, turn right almost immediately, turn left, turn right, see arch with painted stonework courses, curve left, turn right at major road, go on to Sloane Square gyratory, take second exit, go straight for half a mile, over Chelsea Bridge, straight ahead at roundabout, straight ahead for another mile and a bit, come to Clapham Common, go on to cycle path (mind kerb) go straight across common, at road that bisects common go straight on, this brings you to Clapham South, turn left on to road, then right and you're on the way to Tooting........


----------



## matason (14 Aug 2009)

*Fancy a ride?*

Brilliant! Above and beyond the call of duty and much appreciated!

dellzeqq, do you fancy a ride on the 27th?


----------



## Tony (16 Aug 2009)

Oh dear...how can you tell he is an architect.
If I remember correctly, the very first Night Ride to the Coast was to Newhaven.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Aug 2009)

It was indeed, and the halfway stop was the first of many such. I've been there just a few weeks ago with ILB and his friend Sam.

Afraid, though, that the 27th is out. I will be traversing the Rings of Saturn somewhere near Harwich.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Aug 2009)

User said:


> I'm surprised you haven't offered to lead Matason down there dellzeqq  That way he wouldn't miss any of the architectural gems on the route.
> 
> You could do your normal pre-departure pep-talk...


The pre-departure pep-talk is 100 times better when you do it with me.........


----------



## matason (27 Aug 2009)

*Tally Ho!*

Well I just wanted to say a huge thanks before I set off to everyone who took the time to post help and advice here and off list, you've been so helpful and re-assuring!

I've just re-packed my tiny pannier for the 7th time and will soon be getting on a train for London in preparation to set off tomorrow morning!

If you fancy getting together in London tonight for a little drink, post a comment here - http://drupal.org.uk/event/le-tour-de-drupal-charity-cycle-ride-london-paris/28-aug-2009

Take care and see you on the other side 

Chris


----------



## Chef Shoes (27 Aug 2009)

lad in work did this for charideee last week, did in 3 days, stopped in dieppe for the night then gournay.

worst bit is the downs to newhaven apparently and the pub stops.. soo tiring


----------



## matason (31 Aug 2009)

*Job done*

Hey I made it! I got to the Eiffel Tower yesterday afternoon! I'll post more soon (too tired at the moment) but one thing I'd say if you're doing the same, make sure you know where the Eiffel Tower is


----------



## arallsopp (31 Aug 2009)

As a rule of thumb, its the pointy one.


----------



## matason (31 Aug 2009)

*Needle in a Haystack*

I was almost tripping over it before I found it, I'd got slightly off route on the way in and had no sighting off it and soon I was in the streets lined with tall apartments, the assumption that you can see the Eiffel Tower from anywhere in Paris is just not true...

At one point, convinced I was near, I asked a local for directions who told me I was at least 10km away!

By the way, I didn't know about this supported folding bike ride from London to Paris next week - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=75179230840


----------



## hygienic (14 Nov 2009)

Matason - so how did it go?

I'll also be doing London-Paris this spring with a group of friends who are all turning 40 (yes, probably has a lot to do with mid-life crises and not being able to afford a sports car).

We will also be taking the Newhaven - Dieppe route so I would love to hear any more experiences / tips.


----------



## matason (15 Nov 2009)

*Fantastic!*

Hi hygienic,

It went really well, I had a fantastic time and I'd jump at the chance to do it again! I am sure you'll all have a wonderful time too 

I travelled ultra light, just in what I stood up in and a tiny pannier on the front of the Brompton with a few tools, first aid kit, bananas and paperwork.

London was incredibly busy (as expected), I had a turn by turn route (I'll post it if you think it will be useful) from Trafalgar Sq to Newhaven, there's some of the most wonderful cycling around Lonesome Lane, Chiltington area etc.

There's not much to do in Newhaven, there's the Star Cafe in the town centre and the ferry terminal is reasonably comfortable with a small cafe that opens around 6pm.

A GPS device is really handy, I took an iPhone 3GS but the battery life is dire, even just using it when I really needed to it still let me down.

I got a cabin on the ferry, got 4 hours sleep and then carried on cycling when I landed in France. It was very dark, scary and cold. I would take better lights if I did it again.

I didn't plan my route in France in much detail, I had maps and followed my nose, D1 -> D1314 -> D915 - the avenue de verte runs along a fair bit of this route and there were plenty of opportunities to get on/off it but I stayed on the roads.

I stopped mid afternoon at Gournay-en-Bray where I found a small hotel.

I continued on the D915 which is a fast road and quite narrow in places, vehicles have to straddle the centre line to pass unless you're right on the edge of the road.

I had a nightmare finding the Eiffel Tower, if I was going again I'd plan my route into Paris a LOT better.

There's so much I could say, probably best to let me know if you have any questions?


----------



## hygienic (26 Nov 2009)

Glad to hear you had such a good experience - really encouraging.

It sounds like my latest plan (to start near outskirts of london) might make for a better start, and I take the point about the lights - Santa? Please?

Plan to start more detailed planning in the new year, so I may take you up on the offer of help if I have more detailed questions.

One quick one for now - the plan is to arrive in Paris for a friend's 40th birthday party - what was your recovery time?

All the best.


----------



## matason (26 Nov 2009)

Hi Hygienic,

Sure, please feel free to give me a nudge with any questions, this forum is fantastic and the advice/help I received from members here before my trip was tip top!

Starting on the outskirts may make for a more pleasant ride traffic wise, depends what you like, I quite enjoyed the challenge of navigating and avoiding get knocked off by cars and motor-bikes!

With regards recovery, I was surprised on this, I think I mentioned I had a bit of a nightmare finding the tower so I was perhaps a little more worn out at that point than I needed to be. I'd also had a nightmare finding my friends who had offered to put me up for the night, I had cycled/walked to completely the wrong area of Paris before realising my mistake. I was quite exhausted when I finally landed with them but after an hours rest and a shower we set off to walk around the streets of Paris for a few hours. I was tired for sure but felt good! It's amazing what a shower can do 

I was a little sore and achy the next day but I was straight into a conference and it hardly crossed my mind.

I am not claiming to be super fit or anything, I am far from it but I'd done about five weeks training on the Brompton, going out for a ride 3 times a week doing anything from 10 miles to 50 miles. What I didn't do was two long rides back to back which I think I'd read as a suggestion but I don't think that mattered in the end. 

Best,

Chris


----------



## Arch (26 Nov 2009)

In my experience recumbent touring in France, if you can get to your hotel/whatever by 4.30/5ish, have a shower and a sit down for half an hour, and then a beer in the bar, you're ready for anything. Well, in my case, dinner.


----------



## StuartG (2 Dec 2009)

Did London - Newhaven/Dieppe - Beauvais in June. 

Down the usual route to Turner's Hill (take the right fork on the hill to find the Red Lion). Then the road that runs parallel with the Bluebell Line and son - very quiet and beautiful B roads to just short of Lewes. Its bad from there to Newhaven - but hey you are feeling good by then.

If you are as mean as most lorry drivers - you go find the quiet lounge on the top floor of the ferry. Strip three seat covers and they make a comfortable free mattress to sleep the four hours.

Avenue Verte is a bit boring but its good to forget about traffic. Gounay is a nice place for cafes. For accommodation I recommend Formule1 in Beauvais (36 euros/room). Didn't bat an eyelid as I wheeled my bike to the room. Its opposite an Auchan for cheese, bread and a decent cycle aisles in case you need some bits. There is also a Decathalon so you are spoilt for choice.

London to Beauvais including Ferry and several bistros was 26 hours at a very relaxed pace. Next year I hope to do London Paris in about 30. That means less wine/kilometer - doh. Oh the signpost in Dieppe says Paris 146km.


----------



## Michsinc (26 Apr 2010)

*London to Newhaven route*

Hello 

I am hoping you can help me. I am planning on cycling from London to Reims on Friday. I have noticed you have done the London to Newhaven route - would you mind telling me what route you took down there?

Many thanks
Michelle


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Apr 2010)

Hyde Park Corner, Berkeley Square, Eaton Mews, Sloane Square, Chelsea Bridge, across Clapham Common, Clapham South, Tooting Broadway, turn left, Mitcham, A237 to Coulsdon, turn right on Chipstead Valley Road, branch left on Portnalls Road, Chipstead, join the A217 just above the M25, turning left, but getting in to the second lane, around the roundabout, follow signs for Reigate (avoiding the left fork to Merstham), down Reigate Hill, watch out for the level crossing, go left in to the one-way system, then turn right at the traffic lights, immediately left, then right, then left at the lights, up Cockshot Hill, down again, cross the A2044, then 400 yards on turn left on Lonesome Lane, go on to Meath, turn right at the T-junction, and immediately left, past the Catholic church, then straight over the traffic lights, straight on past Waitrose and Horley railway station, half right at the roundabout (watch out for the kerb around the centre of the roundabout) take the second left which is called Haroldslea, go to the end of the road, curve left, and then, when the road goes right at 90 degrees go right, steering in the groove in the middle of the bumps, go straight across the path (a bit muddy at the eastern end), turn left at the end of the lane, go first right, under the motorway, watch out for holes, turn right at the T-junction, go to the end of the road again, and turn right at the T-junction on to Redeshall Road, turn left at the lights, go on about 700 yards, turn right at Effingham Lane, go to the end of the road, turn right, go straight over the roundabout, over Turners Hill, through Ardingly, in to Lindfield, turn left at the post office, go up Scaynes Hill, turn right and left (taking great care) at the A272, go to the end of the road, turn left, and then go take the first right and then almost immediately left on South Road, follow the road to Chiltinton, curve right on to Beechwood Lane over the railway, and then left on to Beechwood Lane again, past a beautiful pond on your rhs, join the A275, then keep to the right fork uphill when the road divides, go straight over at the crossroads, curve left, right and left and then follow signs for Iford Rodmell and Piddinghoe, cross the bridge in to Newhaven and then look for signs to the ferry port on your right hand side.


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Apr 2010)

You said that without moving your lips!!!


----------



## Arch (29 Apr 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> You said that without moving your lips!!!



Or breathing!


----------



## J4DYD (23 Jan 2011)

Hi There, 

Very useful information on this thread - many thanks to all the previous posters. Planning a trip with a work colleague later this year via Newhaven following Avenue Verte once in Dieppe. Was wondering if there are any ferry options that allow an overnight kip rather than the 4 hour sleep mentioned which sounds horrifying to a lazy oaf such as myself. 

Was also wondering if road tyres blown to 120 ps would be suitable for the entirety of the route? 

Many thanks


----------



## rickangus (24 Jan 2011)

There's a morning ferry from Newhaven, usually around 9.30, but that can vary a bit depending on tide states. 

That means you can have the dubious pleasure of staying at the Premier Inn half a mile from the ferry port - though that has to be better than getting kicked out in Dieppe at 03.30


----------



## laertes (30 Jan 2011)

If you google "avenue verte" you will quickly find the website of a guy who has done a very detailed routemap including recommendations for when it is nicer / better / easier to get off the signposted route, and places to stay / eat too. Cannot remember his name.


----------



## frank9755 (30 Jan 2011)

rickangus said:


> There's a morning ferry from Newhaven, usually around 9.30, but that can vary a bit depending on tide states.
> 
> That means you can have the dubious pleasure of staying at the Premier Inn half a mile from the ferry port - though that has to be better than getting kicked out in Dieppe at 03.30



The overnight one does give you quite an early start but I enjoyed it when I did it last May. You get to ride through a deserted Dieppe and along smooth silent roads through sleepy villages for an hour or two, then the sun comes up and the cafes open, and you find you've almost done 50 miles before breakfast!


----------



## rickangus (4 Feb 2011)

I can see there could be some real pleasure doing that, especially on a fine summer's morning, but If I'd cycled from London to Newhaven the day before I think I'd want a bit more recovery time.


----------



## albal (8 Feb 2011)

We re off from New/Die fri 0930 hr ,will be driving down to swiss and bunny hop back via cycle 5 days later. Our route is Montreaux>Beaune>Dijon>Troyes>Reims (from here as yet unplanned, nothing unusual there!). Be careful many 'D' roads were re classified from 'N' roads. And are busy. We are on 'C' & little white roads (on french michelin maps).


----------



## rickangus (17 Feb 2011)

Albal must be back by now? 

How was it?


----------



## albal (19 Feb 2011)

Well on the day of departure from CH my colleague had a call from home saying 1 of his dogs died tue pm. That put him in no mood to bimble home on a bike , so 'he' decided we must go home . Arr Newhaven thur am, drop me in Brighton & i rode home, that was the only cycling did in a week! (pick someone else next time?) (sorry simba nothing against dogs). Bit p1$$ed off really.


----------



## rickangus (20 Feb 2011)

Sorry on both counts to to hear that.

I have a dog and I'd be upset if he died suddenly. Would also be sad to miss out on a planned ride.

Better luck next time!


----------



## few cloudy (15 Aug 2011)

Hi All

The first of what might be a few questions on this topic over the coming months ....

Planning to follow the advice given in this thread so far on routes/directions. 

However, as I am getting the train down to london from edinburgh I will not be able to make an early start for Newhaven. More likely being ready to leave London for about 12 midday. Ferry times from Newhaven to Dieppe are 0930hrs (arrive 1430hrs) and 2230hrs (arrive 0330hrs)

Also, due to the fitness of some of the group, I dont plan on cycling more than 30 miles at a time so will be looking for a stopover London-Newhaven. Any suggestions?

Time is not really a problem as we will be taking a weeks a/l from work. I've tried to push to do more than 30miles but I dont want to spoil the trip over it. But I was thinking that maybe a leisurely cycle to newhaven in a one-er would see us catching the 2230 crossing, but 4 hours would not be enough recovery time for some.

I'm a bit stuck, so any help much appreciated.

Regards

fc


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2011)

Hello few cloudy, the perp. of the architectural delights and route detailing recently led a ride to Newhaven and beyond.
Here's a link to the thread and the 'jocularity' may amuse and give more information. There are some GPS details within the posts too. Have fun!

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## few cloudy (21 Aug 2011)

Thanks Aperitif, that was an interesting 36 pages with some useful stuff hidden amongst tales of some desperate beer monsters...

Would still be keen to hear from anyone else who has done this trip and was unable to leave London early. Where did you stop on route to Newhaven? Has anyone ever stopped over on route to Newhaven, maybe not?

Regards

fc


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Aug 2011)

Gatwick is open all hours. If you're travelling during the day I'd recommend stopping in Lindfield, going to the Co-op and sitting on the bench opposite, taking in the view - which is fabulous.


----------



## dazze82 (4 Jun 2014)

Sorry to dig up an old thread but very useful info! One question though, because I've seen many vastly different answers, how far is it from getting off the ferry in Dieppe to the centre of Paris (well, Arc de Triomphe to be precise). Cycling from Newcastle upon Tyne to Paris in 3.5 days at the end of August, just trying to finalise the route. Some places say 100 miles, Google says 107, the Avenue Verte website by that guy says 129 and somewhere else said 150! Which is it?

Also, will be heading in from MK way and looking to hit Crawley on route 21/20, should I try go 'round' London (Watford, Wembley, Twickenham way) or head into the centre for a laugh?


Cheers


----------

